
Hyundai Kona: Pick for North American Utility of the Year - evo_9
https://www.freep.com/story/money/cars/mark-phelan/2018/12/29/hyundai-kona-north-american-utility-year/2427315002/
======
CosmicShadow
We ended up going with the Kia Niro as it had more trunk space and features
for the price, and was a hybrid, I do like the looks of those Konas though.

------
gdhbcc
As a Portuguese I cant help but think it is an unfortunate name, since it
sounds exactly like a particularly rude word

